# Signs for a sorrel turning grey



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Was she a very mature color when she was born? Also goggles at birth are a sign.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Photos of her would help. What would be most helpful would be photos from birth until now


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

do you have pics??50% chance of grey or 100% if grey parent is homozygous for grey. seeing you have noticed those white hairs yes probably is going to be I have had some grey's.one was obvious from birth having the grey around eyes.The other 2 weren't so easy to tell.1st one was a very loud paint so didn't know for sure till he started to shed his foal coat. His son Was a SPB & I knew from a baby not by evidence of white hairs but the color hue of his coat.He was actually late to show his grey compared to his little sister:wink:.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I do not have photos from birth just from like 3 weeks until now and shes just shy of 6 months old.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Personally, right now I don't see any signs of greying. But it doesn't mean that she won't. The one horse I had didn't start showing any signs until she was about a year old


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Possibly white hairs around the eye, pretty bubba.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I think she'll go grey. See the little white/greyish patch she has acquired above and to the left of her star?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> I think she'll go grey. See the little white/greyish patch she has acquired above and to the left of her star?


Looks like she bumped her head and that's a scar. Its scabby looking.

OP, I don't see any grey indicators at this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

